# Ooopsies!



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

What's wrong with this truck? lol This is *not* my truck, but I did take this picture today. I saw this truck parked at the local High School's maintenance building. They had a 8" block of wood under the spreader back by the tailgate to keep the spreader level.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmm, They are getting all of the goodness out of that ole girl...lol


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

rusted thru tail body mounts


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No DOT #..


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

No Company Name????....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I got it.. the rear slider was left open making it easy for someone to steal that sweat ride


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I wish I new how to upload pics, there is a GMC 2500HD regular cab truck (early 2000's) with a sand spreader on it that should be on a 3 to 5 ton truck.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like a 90s toyotaa that gets put on a shop lift...


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rebel What high school? I'd kinda like to see this for myself.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1431615 said:


> I wish I new how to upload pics, there is a GMC 2500HD regular cab truck (early 2000's) with a sand spreader on it that should be on a 3 to 5 ton truck.


If the pic is on your phone just send the pic to your email then copy, and pasteThumbs Up


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the truck. It makes it easier to wash out!! Come on guys, maintaince is everything.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

vinnys;1431691 said:


> Nothing wrong with the truck. It makes it easier to wash out!! Come on guys, maintaince is everything.


LMAO .... That Truck Is Ghetto Fabulous !!!


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

You can't really tell from the pics, but it actually had some sweet rims! 

Also, I'm not saying that that truck should be on the road or even be driven, but it is nice to see a public school NOT going out immediately to buy a new truck. This school district is pretty good about getting their money's worth out of stuff. 

'Hey Ricky, does that ol Ford out back still run?'
'yeah boss it still runs and drives, but it's bent in half'
'Well, throw that spreader in there anyhow, we got snow coming in!'


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Government Liquidation 
Minnesota 
Ford F 250 P/U With Sander 
Low Milage , Owned By a School District , Very Little Rust , Nice Tires and Wheels 
Bids Starting at $ 6500.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont see the problem...........?


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Makes it easy to take the spreader out


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1431615 said:


> I wish I new how to upload pics, there is a GMC 2500HD regular cab truck (early 2000's) with a sand spreader on it that should be on a 3 to 5 ton truck.


www.photobucket.com upload pics. then when viewing the pic theres a button for different ways to share the pic. click for "img code". that will copy the link, then right click and paste it into here.

is what i do


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

87chevy;1431621 said:


> Looks like a 90s toyotaa that gets put on a shop lift...


LOL thats what i was thinking


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like something that would sell for 10000 + on govdeals.com


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I found that truck's long lost cousin a couple days ago...


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

kinda looks like it was bent on a car lift.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahh but she rides like a new Cadillac


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

wizardsr;1433013 said:


> I found that truck's long lost cousin a couple days ago...


I give some credit they at least used a tarp :laughing:


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing and I get a fix it ticket for a marker light being out at the dot scales.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

It's a Ford, shouldn't the question be, What isn't wrong with this picture? :laughing:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The simple answer is they just forgot to put the dump bed all the way down. No problem at all.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

chs1993;1438730 said:


> Amazing and I get a fix it ticket for a marker light being out at the dot scales.


what does this mean?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

birddseedd;1438963 said:


> what does this mean?


Department Of Transportation weigh station.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Rusty Silence;1439062 said:


> Department Of Transportation weigh station.


marker light out side of the scales? you mean the weight of your light makes ur truck to high?

or specificiations of how tall you can be or wide or soemthign like that?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

birddseedd;1439065 said:


> marker light out side of the scales? you mean the weight of your light makes ur truck to high?
> 
> or specificiations of how tall you can be or wide or soemthign like that?


I'm pretty sure he means a marker light on the truck. Every light on a commercial vehicle has to be in working condition or you can be ticketed, even if it's a light you added yourself.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

he had d rated tires he's good!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wizardsr;1433013 said:


> I found that truck's long lost cousin a couple days ago...


I followed his brother yesterday... he just got a new dump truck for hauling asphalt! Had to whip out the blackberry on this one.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Thumbs UpWe've got some great pics going in this thread!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Trucks are meant to be loaded


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Salty dog;1439499 said:


> Trucks are meant to be loaded


Do you think he uses that Plow mount


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

> Do you think he uses that Plow mount


I think i see the blade in the back of that truck ????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Salty dog;1439499 said:


> Trucks are meant to be loaded


wow, I am ashamed that this truck has Illinois plates on it.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

isn't that the new dove tail pick up bed. looks like a tundra for this angle:laughing:


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

Very sad guys put trucks like these out on public roads. 3 months ago a typical scrapper rig and trailer lost his entire trailer load on a major hwy around the start of afternoon rush. Caused a 5 car pile up. It doesn't even take a large appliance to kill someone even a couple pound piece of metal coming off a load going through a windshield can kill someone. Keep the good pics coming, i will be sure to snap one of the next ahole i see.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

just came across this unit in the hood.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Salty dog;1439499 said:


> Trucks are meant to be loaded


im diggin the "moms attic"


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

wizardsr;1433013 said:


> I found that truck's long lost cousin a couple days ago...


That's exactly how Nascar pit crews are made, it's in their blood. That guy more than likely made a left turn at the light, the load shifted & then lost the bumper. Didn't even have to think about it... ran back while dodging cars & getting flipped off, grabbed the bumper & just yanked the weed eater string right off the license plate, jammed the plate in the broken board (obviously the best choice), threw the bumper up under the tarp (for scrap of course)...and went on his way before the next light changed...that's shear talent right there.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

found this friday ..........


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry , im very tired . upload failed .


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Like i said , Load those trucks


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1441680 said:


> just came across this unit in the hood.


When you put in 80 gallons of fuel it should self level with no problem.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Drakeslayer;1441938 said:


> When you put in 80 gallons of fuel it should self level with no problem.


and a 4 yd spreader ,with a 401# operator


----------

